# tknafox2 is holding out on us!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I do believe that tknafox2 has a new puppy in her house and we haven't seen any pictures and we don't have the name of that little cutie yet...not fair, we need an update!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I support this intervention and second cash's request.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I do believe tknafox2 is holding out too. I think she said something about picking up a puppy to a new forum member in a post sometime in the last few days. OUT WITH THE INFO AND PICTURES ;D


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe she is a little bit busy, maybe a little busier than she thought she would be......


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

True...... I know ours is keeping us very busy even 4 weeks in.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

In the mean time, waffles... anyone?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

More flax less whip  ;D

none like moon dots and landing spots lol

then your spanking a tight right battle ship 

and add blueberries strawberrys sides

pack it right going in

It stays tight


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

lunch time


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

;D Sorry!! He is home, and he is a Jewel! (accept for the biting!) He is quite, sleeps like a baby, and lets me know ( I have been very vigilant) when he needs to go. Right now he is sleeping.
The introduction to Pearl did not go well, he took a bite out of her soft under belly like it was a tete, she was not happy, but she is such a gentle dog, she is remiss to correct him. She has taken to the corners of the house, anywhere he is not. :-\ This could take some time.
A name .... Well... that isn't going well either. He is very special and deserves a good name. My husband wants a doggie name, and I would like something unique... them my Mom is here now, and she keeps coming up with stuff, and just won't let it go!
The only two we are in any form of agreement on are: Edge / Egy = Hungarian for One, and pronounced Edj or Edge
 or Remy as in Rembrant, because he is a piece of work!
oh ya, and then there is Rez, which is Copper.
HELP!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think my photos are over sized... here are a couple more.
He plays really cute, and he likes to watch himself in the mirror, I think he has figured out that it is him he sees?
I have a totally new respect for the "photo of the month " pictures!! 
Camera and puppy are a difficult combination...


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So cute! I'm going with Rez. Unique, cute and fitting.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - there he is!!! Such a cutie - thanks for the pictures. . It took me a few days to name Cash, but I named Penny right away - the name will just click and then you'll know. I'm sure that Pearl will warm up to him soon and then they will be best buds. Have fun with that little sweetie and keep us updated. ;D


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Yayy! Good to see him at his new home! Him and Pearl will warm up to each other. 

I've been trying to think of dog names for you, and I only came up with "Piros" which means red in Hungarian but it sounds more like a Greek God name than anything lol. I like Rez the most out of the names, unique and if you plan on training him its real easy to say. 

Has he taken a liking to the toilet paper or sock monster yet?


----------

